# Favorite Proverbs



## Katnapper (Jul 27, 2009)

It is better to be silent, than talk and have nothing to say.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't speak if you can't improve on silence.


----------



## ismart (Jul 27, 2009)

Like flogging a dead horse.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2009)

The early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese. :blink: 

Children are meant to be seen and not herd. :lol: Jk


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, you are just *asking* me to excercise or bypass the word filters!  

One of my cleaner favorites is like yours, but ends with, "... and look stupid, than to speak up and remove all doubt."


----------



## revmdn (Jul 27, 2009)

The devil is in the detail.


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 28, 2009)

Charles Dickens: "Electric communication will never be a substitute for the face of someone, who with their soul, encourages another person to be brave and true."


----------



## Christian (Jul 28, 2009)

Due to the current economical situation, the light at the end of the tunnel must be switched off for the weekend.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 28, 2009)

Christian said:


> Due to the current economical situation, the light at the end of the tunnel must be switched off for the weekend.


 :lol:


----------



## jacksun (Jul 28, 2009)

You can only go halfway into the darkest forest; then you are coming out the other side.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 28, 2009)

Christian said:


> Due to the current economical situation, the light at the end of the tunnel must be switched off for the weekend.


I've seen that one before, very funny. :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 28, 2009)

Chase said:


> The early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese. :blink: Children are meant to be seen and not herd. :lol: Jk


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't show pictures of you with whipped cream in your mouth if there are any sane people around.


----------

